# the boc



## danmil3s (14 Jun 2010)

does any one know where i can get a price list for them i phoned about a large cylinder but think ill have to get the smaller one 99kg is to big to pick up and when ive had it delivered i might as well keep using FEs thanks


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Jun 2010)

you'll need an account to get prices.They may supply you with estimate prices, but it depends on how much gas you buy of them as to what price you'll receive.


----------



## stevec (14 Jun 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> you'll need an account to get prices.They may supply you with estimate prices, but it depends on how much gas you buy of them as to what price you'll receive.




when i was looking i just rang and they told me prices over the phone? if i remember right Â£50 yearly rental about Â£17 refill for 3ft bottle

try gascylindersuk.co.uk they deliver and arrange to get it filled by someone near you


----------



## danmil3s (14 Jun 2010)

thanks guys i think ill open account next week there huge cylinder was Â£89 ppa Â£35 per fill Â£40 deliverd  if i could pick it up not to bad for 35kg of gas just to big to move


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Jun 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> They may supply you with estimate prices,



hence why i said the above. 

Every body gets different prices depending on regularity and consumption


----------



## danmil3s (14 Jun 2010)

when i start an account do i just make up a company name


----------



## stevec (14 Jun 2010)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> when i start an account do i just make up a company name



didnt seem to need a company name when i enquired told them what i was going to use it for as well


----------



## danmil3s (14 Jun 2010)

they asked for a company name on the on line form ill just make one up if i have to dans company or dans tank will do im going to see if i can go down there local agent on Saturday and sort it all out must be cheaper and easer in the long run  paying Â£10 a cylinder at the moment for 2 and 5kgs


----------



## danmil3s (21 Jun 2010)

just opened an account they only do 6 kg and 35 kg bottles now. so ive got the 6, works out ant about Â£4 a kg so not cheaper although easier. so ive done the maths and next time im going to get them to deliver the 35 kg bottle its 99 kg gross so ill need delivery but still only Â£2 ish a kilo. im assuming ill be able to pipe the co2 10m from bottle to tank


----------



## danmil3s (17 Jul 2010)

so i got the 35 kg they wont deliver to a domestic property so me and a mate picked it up not that hard just need to get the co2 hose now. makes my tank look small


----------



## arty (17 Jul 2010)

crazy
What's size Yours tank ? So big baloon  From picture looks approx. same as my Rio400.
I paid on deposit-refundable 35 pounds 7lb bottle fully filled and refill cost 10, no any rent and this bottle last enough.
And 7lb bottle You can mask under tank.

Regards,


----------



## danmil3s (17 Jul 2010)

its a 750l running 1.7wpg the bottle rental is about Â£100 per year and Â£35 for a re fill so Â£1 per kg ish dont think it can be got cheaper saves going to the shop every 3 weeks as well


----------



## arty (17 Jul 2010)

750L Ohhh, huge maintenance, i wanna too so big but pass if not fully automated water supply 

P.S. Remove and forget Yours bubble counter, think about ph meter or controller 

Good Luck and Best Regards


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (17 Jul 2010)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> so i got the 35 kg they wont deliver to a domestic property so me and a mate picked it up not that hard just need to get the co2 hose now. makes my tank look small




Hi 

I hope you are going the fit a safety chain around the bottle which is anchored to the "WALL". 

Regards
paul.


----------



## arty (17 Jul 2010)




----------



## Mark Evans (17 Jul 2010)

I wonder what my wife would say if I brought that home!  ... 'really adds to the 'minimalist' look darling'....or...'everyone will want one soon right?'


----------



## danmil3s (18 Jul 2010)

arty said:
			
		

> 750L Ohhh, huge maintenance, i wanna too so big but pass if not fully automated water supply
> 
> P.S. Remove and forget Yours bubble counter, think about ph meter or controller


to change the water i drip in filtered water to the sump and bin off the over flow and every few weeks like today i clean the gravel with a syphon 
i cant really cant count the bubbles its just there so i know its ruining up till yesterday was using 2kg and 6kg bottles so they didn't last long  i wont be using a ph controller i had one but gave me BBA algae issues si so im selling it 



			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> I hope you are going the fit a safety chain around the bottle which is anchored to the "WALL".


it wont be staying there its going under the stairs (and ill be painting the hood to match the stand) just need 15m of hose and i will anchor it but its so heavy you'd have to want to knock it over 



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I wonder what my wife would say if I brought that home!


shes used to me bringing home stuff from work and she likes any thing that saves her money


----------



## arty (18 Jul 2010)

"i wont be using a ph controller i had one but gave me BBA algae issues si so im selling it "

Your BBA i think is due poor flow or some other factors. PH controller is great tool for so big capacity tanks, i don't see other good co2 controll option for so big tank. Hard setup but If properly adjusted controller, flow e.g. then in daytime Yours co2 supply always on, no one off period and only in night time goes some times off when reach lower point.

Best Regards,


----------



## danmil3s (18 Jul 2010)

i have a solenoid that turns the gas off at night having it on all day seems to work best like i said i had a ph controller stopped using it there loads of hassle as well no need to over complicate things


----------



## arty (18 Jul 2010)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> i have a solenoid that turns the gas off at night having it on all day seems to work best like i said i had a ph controller stopped using it there loads of hassle as well no need to over complicate things



Also true 
Post yours pictures later from setup and all progress.

Good Luck !


----------



## danmil3s (18 Jul 2010)

arty  what would you like to see photos off mate ive only got a camera phone


----------



## danmil3s (23 Dec 2010)

sods law the bottle just ran out with every where shut till jan the 4th got 1/2 a fe left not going to last long


----------



## Gfish (23 Dec 2010)

That's a shame mate! Will half a FE not work? Shorten the CO2 period by 3 hours and lighting period by 2 hours, or if you don't want to mess about with stuff just take a risk and see if it lasts. 11 days away... It might work ok


----------



## danmil3s (23 Dec 2010)

just done another post entitled "co2's run out" my plan is to turn off half the light and point the spray bar up so at least the gas exchange is constant  im hoping at least this will be stable co2 levels really dont want BBA shame when every thing was going so well


----------

